# B411L3B055 vs Ether's Bane



## Byrus (Jun 6, 2015)

> Format: 2v2 singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 6 days
> Damage Cap: 60%
> ...



[size=+2]*B411L3B055 vs Ether's Bane*[/size]

*B411L3B055's active squad*

 *Kurokogo no* the male Chimchar <Blaze>
 *Okane* the female Meowth <Pickup>
 *Dāku* the male Gastly <Levitate>
 *Unarigoe* the female Growlithe <Flash Fire>
 *Sutā* the genderless Staryu <Natural Cure>


*Ether's Bane's active squad*

 *Milenko* the male Skarmory <Sturdy> @ Rocky Helmet
 *Voyde* the female Spiritomb <Pressure>
 *Cyrix* the female Miltank <Scrappy> @ Leftovers
 *Frost* the genderless Cryogonal <Levitate>
 *Gulch* the male Durant <Swarm> @ Life Orb
 *Rift* the female Drilbur <Sand Rush>
 *Kallamehr* the male Klefki <Prankster>
 *Karliah* the female Sableye <Keen Eye>
 *Viskran* the male Chespin <Overgrow>
 *Xiao8* the genderless Rotom (Wash Rotom) <Levitate>

*- Ether's Bane sends out.
- B411L3B055 sends out and attacks.
- Ether's Bane attacks.*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 6, 2015)

I'll send out Xiao8.


----------



## Ta1ls (Jun 13, 2015)

I'll send out Unarigoe.
Alright, Unarigoe, start with sunny day. Then use that power for a Will-O-Wisp. End with dig and stay there.

*Sunny Day~Will-O-Wisp~Dig and stay*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 19, 2015)

Hydro Pump ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Rain Dance


----------



## Byrus (Jun 20, 2015)

The pitch is completely quiet and empty as the battlers and referee arrive, having rented the place out privately for a brawl. It almost seems a shame to not having an audience cheering along, but B411L3B055 is happy enough to start his first battle off simple, without the added pressure.

Both trainers send their Pokémon out into the middle of the spacious pitch, with a Rotom wash on Ether's Bane's side and a Growlithe on B411L3B055's side. The two Pokémon eye each other up, with Xiao8 giggling with delight at the prospect of a battle, and Unarigoe regarding the floating appliance with some reluctance.

*B411L3B055 [OO]*
[Unarigoe] (F)  <Flash fire> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100% 
*Condition:* A bit nervous about her first battle.
*Status:* Stable


*Ether's Bane [OO]*
[Xiao8] (X)  <Levitate>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100% 
*Condition:* Grinning like a fiend.
*Status:* Stable

*Round one*​
As the whistle sounds, Xiao8 cackles gleefully and floats towards Unarigoe, its washing machine whirring rapidly into life. Unarigoe growls warily at the poltergeist looming overhead, her ears flattened and her fangs bared. Water begins to foam into Xiao8's machine, spinning around in a rough cycle, before Xiao8 slams open its door to send the whirling jet of water straight at Unarigoe. The forceful blast hits the unfortunate Growlithe head on, knocking her for a loop and leaving her coat drenched. 

Yelping in distress, Unarigoe retreats back a little to give herself a furious shake. She manages to dislodge the worst of the spray, but she's still left thoroughly soaked and her legs feel shaky from the force of the water. Xiao8's fiendish grin of triumph isn't improving her mood either, but she's not about to give up so soon. She opens her jaws and spits out a small orb of fire, which launches itself into the sky like a comet. As it reaches its peak, the comet bursts into a bright firework display, and the sky overhead begins to lighten. The clouds become faint and wispy, pulling back to reveal the intense glare of the sun.

Unarigoe gives a sigh of relief as the heat washes over her, drying her coat off nicely. Xiao8's grin changes to a scowl as the sun beats down on it, obviously not enjoying the rays as much as her. Quietly cursing, Xiao8 busies itself with its next task, manipulating the grass and around it to make a suitable substitute for itself. Being as big a fan of football as its trainer, Xiao8 is loathe to wreck the pristine pitch, but sacrifices must be made! It tries to limit the damage caused by using some of its own water for its double's substance, forming a weird looking thing moulded from grass blades and solidified liquid. Although the construct is crude, its enough to get the job done, and Xiao8 finishes its work just as Unarigoe breathes out a wisp of blue flame.

The fire hurtles on an erratic path, zig-zagging towards its target. Sensing danger, Xiao8's construct springs to life, its eyes lighting up with a white spark, and hurls itself in harm's way. The will-o-wisp collides with it and bursts into a puff of black smoke, leaving the substitute slightly singed, but completely intact. Unarigoe gives an irritated growl as Xiao8 just gives another wide grin, glad to have dodged that mishap. Now there's just one other thing it has to take care of...

Xiao8 starts to flail wildly in the air, its door slamming open and shut as foamy suds gurgle around in it. Unarigoe watches in puzzlement, growing increasingly uneasy from her foe's weird behavior. However, it soon becomes clear that the rotom's rather liberal interpretation of a rain dance has paid off, when the sun begins to dim and the storm-clouds gather. Soon enough, a cold shower of rain begins, much to Unarigoe's displeasure.

She whimpers a little, then paws frantically at the dirt, eager to retreat underground. Xiao8 looks on in outrage at its opponent's blatant disrespect, and hurls a few curses at her as she squeezes herself into her newly dug tunnel. Unarigoe ignores the jibes and gouges out a good sized space for herself, snuggling down into the dirt. She's still cold and uncomfortable, but at least she's sheltered from the downpour.

*End of round one *

*B411L3B055 [OO]*
[Unarigoe] (F)  <Flash fire> 
*Health:* 81%
*Energy:* 90% 
*Condition:* Feeling safer underground.
*Status:* Stable
*Moves used:* Sunny Day ~ Will-O-Wisp (Blocked by sub) ~ Dig and stay

*Ether's Bane [OO]*
[Xiao8] (X)  <Levitate>
*Health:* 90%
*Energy:* 84% 
*Condition:* Eager to tear into its foe.
*Status:* Has a substitute at 10% health.
*Moves used:* Hydro Pump ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Rain Dance 



Spoiler: calcs



Hydro pump = 19% damage / 6% energy
Substitute = 5% energy
Rain dance = 5% energy

Sunny day = 5% energy
Will-o-wisp = 3% energy
Dig (initial cost) = 2% 

No crits or misses rolled



*Arena notes*

Rain is pouring down, to last for eight more actions. There is a Growlithe sized hole in the middle of the pitch, leading to a small tunnel.

*Battle notes*

- This round, the stadium was Estadio Azteca. Neither Pokémon benefited from its effects, due to their lack of hands.
- Next round's stadium will be the Allianz Arena.
- Ether's Bane attacks first.​


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 22, 2015)

Hydro Pump, or Light Screen if Unarigoe Protects or is otherwise unhittable. Then Thunder Wave, or Reflect if Unarigoe can't be hit, or Rain Dance if the weather has been changed. Finally, Hydro Pump again, or Substitute at 10% if Unarigoe can't be hit except for a Substitute of her own, or Rain Dance if the weather has been changed.

Hydro Pump/Light Screen ~ Thunder Wave/Reflect/Rain Dance ~ Hydro Pump/Substitute (10%)/Rain Dance


----------



## Ta1ls (Jun 22, 2015)

After you rise from the dig, use Iron Tail to finish off his substitute. Then finish with Bide.

*Dig~Iron Tail~Bide*


----------



## Byrus (Jun 27, 2015)

*B411L3B055 [OO]*
[Unarigoe] (F)  <Flash fire> 
*Health:* 81%
*Energy:* 90% 
*Condition:* Feeling safer underground.
*Status:* Stable

*Ether's Bane [OO]*
[Xiao8] (X)  <Levitate>
*Health:* 90%
*Energy:* 84% 
*Condition:* Eager to tear into its foe.
*Status:* Has a substitute at 10% health.

*Round two*​
As Xiao8 hovers around its opponent's tunnel, the stadium around them rapidly begins to shift into something new. There's a series of loud clunking noises before the stadium takes the shape of the Allianz Arena, gradually settling into its new form.

Xiao8 takes a moment to survey the brand new place, and finds itself wishing it was night-time so it could get a look at the cool colour changing lights. But it quickly reminds itself it's here to _battle_, not to gawp, and it busies itself with its next task. Since Unarigoe doesn't show any signs of popping up into range, Xiao8 closes its eyes and concentrates on generating a protective barrier of psychic energy. A dazzling patch of light gradually shimmers into view, forming a wide screen in front of Xiao8. The rotom peers critically through the barrier, searching for any openings, before giving a brief whirr of approval. Its substitute lingers behind the light screen with its creator, eyes glimmering faintly.

Underground, Unarigoe inches along on her belly, digging her way through the earth. She's having trouble picking up the tell-tale vibrations from her opponent's movement that will let her know where to strike. Growling to herself, she keeps her ears up and listens carefully. She can hear some mechanical sounds coming from the rotom's washing machine, so she focuses on that and chooses her spot. She begins furiously churning up dirt, rapidly digging her way upwards. She then emerges in an explosion of grass and muck, snarling viciously. Xiao8 judders in surprise, but Unarigoe's leap falls short, leaving her clawing at the rotom hovering just out of reach. 

Unarigoe sags in disappointment as Xiao8 giggles at her failure. It hovers around her tauntingly, crackling with warning sparks of electricity, before sending off a small jolt. Unarigoe gives a yelp as the thunder wave grips her in a pulse of electricity, seizing up her muscles and leaving her feeling stiff and sore. The heavy rain only worsens the feeling, seeping into her coat and leaving her bitterly cold.  

Xiao8 grins triumphantly as it sees its opponent's movement become slow and laboured. Unarigoe grits her teeth and struggles forward, trying not to let herself fall. Her fluffy tail takes on a metallic sheen, becoming heavy and strong. Snarling, she bounds towards Xiao8, and its substitute immediately moves up to greet her. Unarigoe swings her tail at the construct, sending clods of earth and water flying from the thing. Despite looking considerably less stable, it still manages to hold, hovering back jerkily to take its place next to its master.

Displeased at the sub's continued existence, Unarigoe tries not to let her frustration get to her. She crouches down in a tight ball as she prepares her next move, her small body glowing with a faint red aura. She's itching to get some payback, but she'll have to bide her time first. 

Xiao8 floats around her, wondering why the Growlithe has suddenly gone quiet. Did the thunder wave really get to her that much? Its curiosity doesn't last long, however, as its much too eager to land another hydro pump. Its machine begins to whirr again, swirling with foam, before its door is flung open and a huge blast of water gushes out. The attack strikes her head-on, leaving her even more drenched then before. The growlithe shudders, but otherwise fails to respond. Xiao8 is puzzled but far from disappointed, as it certainly looks to have the upper hand.   

*End of round two*

*B411L3B055 [OO]*
[Unarigoe] (F)  <Flash fire> 
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 81% 
*Condition:* Thoroughly soaked, but grimly determined.
*Status:* Paralyzed (Severe) | Biding 
*Moves used:* Dig (Failed due to levitate) ~ Iron tail ~ Bide

*Ether's Bane [OO]*
[Xiao8] (X)  <Levitate>
*Health:* 90%
*Energy:* 70% 
*Condition:* Pleased with itself.
*Status:* Has a substitute at 6% health | Light screen in effect (1% energy per action)
*Moves used:* Light screen ~ Thunder wave ~ Hydro pump



Spoiler: calcs



Light screen = 1% energy per action (3% total)
Thunder wave = 4%
Hydro pump (After rain dance boost) = 23% damage / 7% energy

Dig (Attack) = 2% energy
Iron tail = 7% energy



*Arena notes*

Rain is pouring down, to last for five more actions. There is a Growlithe sized hole in the middle of the pitch, leading to a small tunnel.

*Battle notes*

- Dig, as noted above, missed due to rotom's levitate ability.
- Tacked on an extra point of energy to hydro pump to go with the damage increase.
- Next round's stadium will be Estadio del Camp Nou.
- B411L3B055 attacks first.​


----------



## Ta1ls (Jun 27, 2015)

Forgot about levitate:sweatdrop: Anyways... Unarigoe, Sunny Day, then restore your health with morning sun, then dragon breath. If the weather is changed, use rest and snore.

*Sunny Day~Morning Sun/Rest~Dragon Breath/Snore*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 29, 2015)

Confuse Ray ~ Rain Dance ~ Reflect


----------



## Byrus (Jul 7, 2015)

*B411L3B055 [OO]*
[Unarigoe] (F)  <Flash fire> 
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 81% 
*Condition:* Thoroughly soaked, but grimly determined.
*Status:* Paralyzed (Severe) | Biding 

*Ether's Bane [OO]*
[Xiao8] (X)  <Levitate>
*Health:* 90%
*Energy:* 70% 
*Condition:* Pleased with itself.
*Status:* Has a substitute at 6% health | Light screen in effect (1% energy per action)

*Round three*​
As the stadium begins to shift and change once again, Xiao8 hovers threateningly over the stationary growlithe, then flips open its doors. This time, a swirl of multi-coloured lights emerges, rather than water. The ghostly lights whirl around Unarigoe's head, darting across her field of vision and leaving her dazzled. Unarigoe gaves a low growl and paws ineffectively at the bothersome illusions, but otherwise keeps her stance. The red aura around her continues to shimmer, leaving Xiao8 feeling a tiny bit uneasy.

Nevertheless, the rotom continues hovering close by, trying to figure out its next move. Unarigoe has shown no signs of shifting just yet, and the rain is still pounding down, rendering its next command moot. As Xiao8 grumbles to itself, Unarigoe begins to stir, her aura flaring up like a bonfire. Her progress is hampered by her aching muscles and poor vision, but she just about manages to pull off her move, unleashing her pent up energy in a huge destructive wave. The red pulse of fiery light roars towards the startled Xiao8, but its substitute immediately senses the danger and dives forward to take the blast. The construct is easily blown apart, sending splashes of water and grass flying everywhere. Unarigoe pants heavily from the exertion of her attack, and curses the stupid thing for getting in her way. 

Xiao8 is left feeling somewhat shaken by the unexpected display of power from its foe, and it feels its confidence fading a little. Apparently this growlithe isn't as weak as it first thought. Adding to its concerns, the light screen surrounding it slowly begins to flicker and fade, leaving it feeling quite defenseless. Determined to rectify the situation, Xiao8 begins setting up another barrier, a shining gold one, and it quickly surrounds itself in the glimmering shield. 

Unarigoe glares at the rotom hiding behind the barrier, trying her best to focus. The annoying lights still dancing across her vision make it a difficult task, but she manages to keep it together long enough to breathe out a cloud of blue-green dragon energy, filled with caustic chemicals. Xiao8 gives a hiss of pain and reels back a little, flapping its door at the stinging spray. 

*End of round three*

*B411L3B055 [OO]*
[Unarigoe] (F)  <Flash fire> 
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 54% 
*Condition:* Still feeling dazed.
*Status:* Paralyzed (Severe) | Confused (Moderate)
*Moves used:* Bide ~ Bide (Release) ~ Dragonbreath

*Ether's Bane [OO]*
[Xiao8] (X)  <Levitate>
*Health:* 85%
*Energy:* 64% 
*Condition:* A bit annoyed at its lack of progress this round.
*Status:* Reflect in effect (1% energy per action)
*Moves:* Confuse ray ~ Nothing ~ Reflect



Spoiler: calcs



Bide = 46% damage / 23% energy
dragonbreath = 5% damage / 4% energy

Confuse ray = 4% energy



Arena notes

Rain is pouring down, to last for two more actions. There is a Growlithe sized hole in the middle of the pitch, leading to a small tunnel.

*Battle notes*

- Unarigoe was locked into bide, so she had to complete that move before she could do anything else. 
- Unarigoe actually managed to get past the dreaded parafuse this round.
- Light screen wore off at the end of the second action.
- Rotom is listed in the red category in the pokédex colours, so Xiao8 benefited from the arena's effects this round. (but it didn't come into play)
- Next round's stadium will be Signal Iduna Park.
- Ether's Bane attacks first.​


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 11, 2015)

(OOC: I am now incredibly jealous of ASB!Me. My avatar will give you a clue as to why. :P)

Spam Hydro Pump, unless the weather is changed to sun. If that happens, change it back to rain.

Hydro Pump/Rain Dance ~ Hydro Pump/Rain Dance ~ Hydro Pump/Rain Dance


----------



## Ta1ls (Jul 12, 2015)

*Swift~Dragon Breath~Swift*


----------



## Byrus (Jul 16, 2015)

*B411L3B055 [OO]*
[Unarigoe] (F)  <Flash fire> 
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 54% 
*Condition:* Still feeling dazed.
*Status:* Paralyzed (Severe) | Confused (Moderate)

*Ether's Bane [OO]*
[Xiao8] (X)  <Levitate>
*Health:* 85%
*Energy:* 64% 
*Condition:* A bit annoyed at its lack of progress this round.
*Status:* Reflect in effect (1% energy per action)

*Round four*​
The shifting of the stadium brings forth a little uneasiness in the battlers this time around. There's just something strangely intimidating about the giant letters "BVB" seeming to glare out from the rows of seats... But Xiao8 can't help but give an eager cry as it sees its trainer's favourite stadium unfold. Surely this is a good omen!

Its determination quickly renewed, Xiao8 sets about getting some momentum back this round, and starts by sending another whirling blast of water rushing out of its machine. Unarigoe gives a miserable yelp as she's blasted backwards, leaving her looking disheveled and utterly pitiful. The repeated hydro pumps are definitely taking their toll, and adding to her misery, a particularly bad cramp leaves her muscles seized up completely. The panicked growlithe is unable to do anything but writhe about helplessly, waiting for the spasm to pass.

Seeing her struggles, Xiao8 finds itself regaining some of its confidence from earlier rounds, and it gives a high-pitched giggle as it sends yet another torrent of water rushing forth. As it eagerly glances at Unarigoe to survey the results of its mischief, it gives a hiss of anger as it sees the hydro pump _just_ miss the growlithe flailing about in distress. It lands nearby with an enormous splash, but even the resulting spray barely touches its intended target. Xiao8 zig-zags wildly in the air, giving off tiny little sparks of frustration. How on earth did it manage to miss her?! She was _right_ there! 

As the rotom curses to itself, Unarigoe shakily gets back up, having finally gained some semblance of control over her aching body. She opens her jaws to spit out another fiery blast of dragon breath, catching Xiao8 in the face and causing it to veer jaggedly through the air in surprise, batting its door in a vain attempt to wave the vile fumes away. The rain is no help in this regard, as it has now finally begun to taper off into a faint drizzle, before stopping completely.

Disgruntled at losing this advantage, Xiao8 floats over Unarigoe and glares at her, a dangerous combination of sparks and water circling around its door. It concedes that maybe it got a little overconfident for a moment and forgot how unwieldy an attack hydro pump could be, but it's determined not to miss this time. No way. Unarigoe cowers down as she sees the familiar whirl of water foaming up inside Xiao8's machine, and sure enough, the door flings open once again to unleash the raging stream. It hits true this time, and Unarigoe is left teetering on the edge of unconsciousness as the forceful jet of cold water saps away at her energy. She just barely manages to stand, her legs quivering wildly, and responds with a blast of stinging star-shaped projectiles forged from pure energy. Unfortunately, the attack seems like nothing in comparison to the high-powered attacks she's had to endure, and Xiao8's triumphant expression doesn't waver. It knows its got her on the ropes now. 

*End of round four*

*B411L3B055 [OO]*
[Unarigoe] (F)  <Flash fire> 
*Health:* 16%
*Energy:* 46% 
*Condition:* Soaked through and feeling completely out of it.
*Status:* Paralyzed (Moderate)
*Moves used:* [Paralyzed] ~ Dragon breath ~ Swift  

*Ether's Bane [OO]*
[Xiao8] (X)  <Levitate>
*Health:* 75%
*Energy:* 41% 
*Condition:* Tiring, but eager to secure its victory.
*Status:* Reflect in effect (1% energy per action)
*Moves used:* Hydro pump ~ Hydro pump (Missed) ~ Hydro pump



Spoiler: calcs



Hydro pump (After rain dance boost) = 23% damage / 7% energy
Hydro pump (No boost) = 19% damage / 6% energy

Dragon breath = 5% damage / 4% energy
Swift = 5% damage / 4% energy

no crits rolled



*Arena notes*

There is a Growlithe sized hole in the middle of the soaking pitch, leading to a small tunnel.

*Battle notes*

- Each Pokémon suffered an attack drop this round due to the arena's effects, but it didn't come into play.
- Unarigoe's confusion wore off on the second action.
- Next round's stadium will be Luzhniki Stadium.
- B411L3B055 attacks first.​


----------



## Ta1ls (Jul 18, 2015)

i feel like using Unarigoe wasnt the best idea but...

*Toxic~Reversal~Thrash*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 19, 2015)

Confuse Ray ~ Protect ~ Chill


----------



## Byrus (Jul 30, 2015)

*B411L3B055 [OO]*
[Unarigoe] (F)  <Flash fire> 
*Health:* 16%
*Energy:* 46% 
*Condition:* Soaked through and feeling completely out of it.
*Status:* Paralyzed (Moderate)

*Ether's Bane [OO]*
[Xiao8] (X)  <Levitate>
*Health:* 75%
*Energy:* 41% 
*Condition:* Tiring, but eager to secure its victory.
*Status:* Reflect in effect (1% energy per action)

*Round five*​
Xiao8 hovers threateningly over the weary Growlithe, smirking impishly. Its door swings open, and it sends another array of multi-coloured lights to pester Unarigoe. She whines and paws at her head, trying in vain to bat them away. Her whining grows in pitch, before it becomes a harsh cough, and Xiao8 judders in surprise as she suddenly raises her head and spits a glob of purple venom at it. The disgusting mess lands on the unfortunate rotom with a sizzling hiss, and Xiao8 seems to sag a little as the poison enters its body, flooding it with vile toxins.

Unarigoe doesn't have much time to savour her success, however. The lights wavering in front of her vision seem to grow more intense, leaving her thoughts muddled and her line of sight blurry. She can hardly seem to recall what her commands were... something about reversing the polarities? As she weaves about drunkenly, her disgruntled opponent tries to save face by generating a protect shield to spare it from any further embarrassment. The green energy forms a protective dome around Xiao8, who carefully watches Unarigoe zigzagging across the field. She's barely aware of her foe, and is intensely focused on a really pretty light just out of reach. She gives a shaky, awkward leap at it, but ends up falling flat on her face, her fluffy tail in the air.

Xiao8 emitts a hissing crackle of electricity and lets its shield drop. It isn't sure whether to be disappointed or not, but watching its opponent pratfall was definitely amusing. It decides its definitely earned a break after that, so it hovers low to the ground as it takes a moment to recharge. Unarigoe, meanwhile, scrambles back to her feet, looking dazed and ruffled. She blinks rapidly as she glances over in Xiao8's direction, before finally seeming to focus on it. The lights are still dancing in front of her eyes, but her thoughts are ever so slightly clearer. Apparently that slip-up she suffered was good for something? 

Xiao8 is abruptly jerked out of its reverie when Unarigoe barrels towards him, fangs bared and fur bristling. She bashes and claws at the rotom for all she's worth, spitting and growling like a feral beast. The viciousness of her attack knocks Xiao8 for a loop, leaving it spinning and careening wildly through the air as it attempts to shake her away.

*End of round five*

*B411L3B055 [OO]*
[Unarigoe] (F)  <Flash fire> 
*Health:* 12%
*Energy:* 35% 
*Condition:* Thrashing around for all she's worth.
*Status:* Locked into Thrash (2 more actions) | Paralyzed (Mild) | Confused (Moderate)
*Moves used:* Toxic ~ [Confused] ~ Thrash

*Ether's Bane [OO]*
[Xiao8] (X)  <Levitate>
*Health:* 63%
*Energy:* 44% 
*Condition:* Unpleasantly surprised by its foe's sudden ferocity.
*Status:* Poisoned (Severe, 1% this round, 2% the next)
*Moves used:* Confuse ray ~ Protect ~ Chill



Spoiler: calcs



Toxic = 4% energy
Confuse fail = 4% damage / 2% energy
Thrash = 11% damage / 7% energy

Confuse ray = 4% energy
Protect = 2% energy
Chill = + 10% energy



*Arena notes*

There is a Growlithe sized hole in the middle of the soaking pitch, leading to a small tunnel.

*Battle notes*

- Sorry for the delay in this. I had half of it done then got side-tracked by stuff. Blargh.
- Reflect wore off at the end of the first action.
- Next round's stadium will be Estádio do Maracanã.
- Ether's Bane attacks first.​


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 3, 2015)

Spam Hydro Pump, but if she can't be hit because of Protect or anything else, Chill.

Hydro Pump/Chill ~ Hydro Pump/Chill ~ Hydro Pump/Chill


----------



## Byrus (Aug 11, 2015)

DQ warning for B411L3B055.


----------



## Byrus (Aug 19, 2015)

Running late here, sorry. B411L3B055 is DQed, I'll let the DB handle the prizes.


----------

